# Retirement



## lesanne

Anyone out there who wish they were still working after being retired ,or anyone who can,t wait for that day when they will be retired...?..lets hear what you think..


----------



## richardjames

I was retired but now work a few hours at the local supermarket which gives me something to get up for and focus on as well as a few extra pounds in my pocket. My hours are mornings so I have the afternoons for other activites


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

After a lifetime of sawing wood, knocking nails in, clambering in and out of roofs, eating dust in the workshop, humping bricks and mortar up ladders, arms aching laying 6" concrete blocks, laying meters upon meters of concrete, digging out for drains and foundations, having to comply with hundreds of "Rules and Regulations"..

Well what do you think. 

A pen pusher answer might be different, and for that case all the plonkers who say the retirement age wants upping to seventy, I wonder what their answer might be if they really had to do a hard days graft, for at least 50 years on the trot.

Do I miss work!... Cough :roll: ..


----------



## chrisgog

So what would you need finacially each year to retire and continue enjoying our hobby? Assuming we have all paid off our mortgages and the kids have flown the nest!! Pensions are now having an effect. 
Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Iretired for three weeks, last year. Son in law who worked with me got a proper job so I am back running a diminishing business part time. Thanks recesion.

The worst part is to keep looking busy and out of Lady p`s sight.
I was offered a part time job at B n Q yesterday but I declined.

How much money do we need to carry on with mh.

That I supose depends on how far you want to travel and how often you use it.
In four and a bit years time when and if the new magic pension comes to fruition we will be better off than we are working.


Dave p


----------



## raynipper

I retired at 41 almost 30 years ago. Never been busier and wondered how I ever found the time to go to 'work'.

Ray.


----------



## Marrabone

> In four and a bit years time when and if the new magic pension comes to fruition we will be better off than we are working
> 
> If only that were true for all of us. I don't officially retire for 2.5 years but still won't get the new upgraded pension as its only for those who are not already retired when the new scheme comes into being around 2014/15.


----------



## Marrabone

Sorry, didn't get the 'quote' thing right did l?


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Retired end of March. Best thing ever I love it. Have now realised how stressed I was at work and all friends are saying how much more relaxed and happy we both look (must have been really miserable before). :x :x :x :x :x 

Have finally got to grips with the overgrown garden, tidied every drawer and cupboard in the house out of rubbish (well nearly) next thing is the decorating - who could possibly have time for work. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now that makes us sound as if we have stayed in the house all day but in fact we go on lots of long walks and have been away in Herman at least once a month - one of the great pleasure of that being in the planning. Have had a first time trip to France, done Dartmouth, Hawkeshead, Carnoustie (for the ladies golf open when we could have been marshalls but had to change the dates), Hawes and have trips to Keswick, North Norfolk and York planned before the end of the year. In addition to this have to plan a trip for November - all suggestions welcome. All of this in between a lodge holiday to Northumberland and golf at our local club.

Its none stop.

Now off to clean Herman for the trip to Keswick next week.

As for money - you have to work out how much you think you will need to live off and if you spend it all well theres always the house to sell. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Milly


----------



## Rosbotham

Retirement....I think it particularly apt that (at time of posting) this thread is in the "Joke" board.

While on holiday a couple of weeks ago, if I'd have met another English couple who asked how long we were staying and when we replied a day or two as we needed to get home for work, then replied they were there for a few months as they'd retired and were travelling Europe, I'd have screamed. Adding that we shouldn't wish our lives away by yearning for retirement didn't help...

My company's just pulled the rug out on our pension scheme. (Actually I shouldn't complain; it's still final salary so better than most, just a lot lower accrual rate and 5 years longer to retirement with no compensation for the change). So a few more years to wait : I thought I'd passed the "hump day" of being more than half way between starting & retiring, but no, back climbing the hill again.


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Sorry Rosbotham its sad to think of you working whilst all around you retire.

Now sign off online and get on with some work to support my pension :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Milly


----------



## Rosbotham

midlifecrisismil said:


> Now sign off online and get on with some work to support my pension :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Milly


I know I know. Ofcom consultation "Safeguarding the future of geographic numbers" to read, digest, work out implications, respond to. 243 pages, nice. You can understand why I was bunking off for 5 minutes... :roll:


----------



## Phil42

I was fortunate enough to be able to tail off my work and do decreasingly less for a few years. Also lucky to have a decent pension.

The downside, for me, was that I finally stopped because my wife's early onset dementia reached the stage where I couldn't leave her. My retirement is therefore turning out to be rather different to the one I'd hoped for. Still able to use the motorhome but it becomes harder each time.

I suppose the thing is that we have to make the most of life whatever our circumstances and not waste time thinking about the future. That's what we're still trying to do.

Phil


----------



## aldra

Phil, that's all you or anyone can do

I worked many years with people with dementia and their carers and know how hard it can be albeit from an outsiders viewpoint

Do hope you can keep using the motorhome for a good while yet

Aldra


----------



## aldra

On retirement

I worked with people, colleagues and service users some over several years,many very vulnerable and most at a time of life where they were experiencing difficulty

That part of my work I miss, the success as things slowly improved or people came to terms with their altered lifestyle

My own health is not brilliant now so fortunately I don't need to work but I think Ill always miss it to some extent

Aldra


----------



## tonyt

My one word of warning (advice, caution) for anyone contemplating retiring from a busy daily working life is to be very sure you have "things to get up for in the morning" - if you're used to your day being filled up for you it may be difficult to fill it up yourself - every day.

Having said that, if I were young and knew what I know now, I'd do whatever was necessary in my working life to be able to retire at 40.


----------



## Mrplodd

TonyT is SO right!!!

Did 30 years as a copper and retired at 51. 

After 6 months I was bored out of my (tiny) mind so went back to work.

I am now sat here thinking Why???

But then I think of all the trips in my MH this job helps finance


----------



## Sprinta

retire, me? I doubt I'll be able to afford to comfortably, but I can wish  For the time being I'll live life to the full as best I can rather than save for a rainy day - I don't want to be like mum-in-law who worked and worked and worked and then dropped dead at 70 without enjoying life. Spending last year in and out of cardiology for checks has made me live for today as tomorrow may never come. 


My dad has been retired now for 28 years, retired at 54, and his first 10 years retired were his busiest he reckoned. But he's now slowed down a lot and him and mum enjoy their regular holidays abroad, cruising and such like - I tell them to get out and holiday as much as they while they are still fit and able to.


----------



## zappy61

Work? its a four letter word! I retired? at 64, 6 years ago but like Ray I don't know how I found time to go. I love it, time for the grand children, fishing, golf, computing, house maintenance M/H trips vehicle maintenance, gardening helping neighbours, helping my sister (85) who lives alone and is crippled with arthritis, the list is endless. I have a 69 year old relative who is shortly to have a kidney removed due to cancer and his first question to the surgeon was 'when can I go back to work'? This surprised me because I would have though that in his situation he would want to get as much out of life in the circumstances. I think work is a state of mind and depends on what other interests you have and whether you can look forward not backwards.

Graham


----------



## chrisgog

My husband retired 16 years ago (big age gap) and with me still working in a stressful job the time is coming to jump ship. What I dont want is to lose my sanity and make me ill. After a couple of weeks away in the van there is a marked change in my health and well-being and I prefer "ME" like that and not the stressed out worrying one!
Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

So many great comments on here. We retired early - her at 57, me at 52, and we've been pretty busy ever since. Mind you, the first couple of years were taken up with the move to the new house and the refurbishment of it.

We don't normally get up until after 9, with breakfast in bed. Our dog needs at least one good walk each day, which makes sure we actually get out of the house. Annie does walking with The Ramblers, I do kayaking with a local club and I'm just getting back into cycling. And then there's our trips in the van - in the last year, at least 18 weeks away, probably more in the next 12 months.

Some people, I know, love work, and the interaction with people, but for some the stresses involved are too great, and have an adverse affect on their health as they get older.

We're not as rich (financially) as we might have been, but we have a very rich and fulfilling life.

Gerald


----------



## chrisgog

Gerald, your comment about a rich and fullfilling life is really encouraging. 
The money will drop big time but hopefully quality of life will improve.
Chris


----------



## kaori

*retirement*

Retired last year we can go the beach everyday go away when we like and plenty of sunshine 32c here yesterday not bad for September and a bonus the French have finished their holidays!


----------



## rayrecrok

Rosbotham said:


> Retirement....I think it particularly apt that (at time of posting) this thread is in the "Joke" board.
> 
> While on holiday a couple of weeks ago, if I'd have met another English couple who asked how long we were staying and when we replied a day or two as we needed to get home for work, then replied they were there for a few months as they'd retired and were travelling Europe, I'd have screamed. Adding that we shouldn't wish our lives away by yearning for retirement didn't help...
> 
> My company's just pulled the rug out on our pension scheme. (Actually I shouldn't complain; it's still final salary so better than most, just a lot lower accrual rate and 5 years longer to retirement with no compensation for the change). So a few more years to wait : I thought I'd passed the "hump day" of being more than half way between starting & retiring, but no, back climbing the hill again.


Hm .
Very poignant in the circumstances.. Sad beyond belief.


----------

